# small website update



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi,

I introduced myself last week and had some feedback about sprucing up my website.

I just changed a few things: added a picture of me in the about section, added my methodology section to the about section, added a new picture to the home page, and added a tab for testimonials which I am currently gathering from customers.

Thoughts? better? more advice?

www.dunbarpainting.com


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Let me move this to the technology section for you.


----------



## Royal LLC (Mar 4, 2010)

I like the your approach. Really relaxed and personal. Keep on adding information to it. 

Great start! =)


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

"_Your home. Your neighbourhood. Your style."_

You might try this line in a smaller font and see if you don't like it a touch better.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow! Can I get that physics prof. to write me a review????

Site looks fine.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good. Maybe move the "methodology" to it's own tab? Hard to see under the about me, which is very nice!


----------



## PaintingContractor (Dec 24, 2009)

I like the nice neat look of the site and It is easy to navigate. There are numerous things to mention about the site, and on a couple different levels, but the first and foremost is that I would suggest updating your content / text of the website to sell your services!

Remember that just by having a website doesn't mean that your prospective clients are going to be drawn into it... You have to get your point across quickly and wow them in the process. They say that a prospect's attention span when visiting a site is about 7 seconds, but I think that it's fewer than that. My point being is that your home page is merely name, rank and serial number : Company Name, Painting Services Provided and phone number... That doesn't tell anybody why they should choose you as their contractor of choice. 

So for starters, come up with more text on your site that includes a hook for each type of service that you have. That should be your first and foremost project to work on. Good luck and keep up the good work!


----------



## luisp (Jun 5, 2010)

*Nice Site....*

If you made it and you are not web developer...good for you....


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Coby,

I did a google search and the number one organic result was On a Roll Painting. These are the key words they are using:

<meta name="description" content="greater vancouver painting company, interior and exterior painting services, house painters, professional painters, designer paint, painting contractors, free painting estimates"> 
<meta name="keywords" content="west vancouver painters, vancouver residential painting, vancouver professional painting, vancouver painting service, vancouver painting estimates, vancouver painting companies, vancouver house painters, vancouver decorative painting, vancouver contract painting, vancouver bc residential painting, vancouver bc professional painting ,vancouver bc professional painter, vancouver bc house painting, richmond painters , residential painting contractors, residential painters, professional painting, port moody painters, painting house, painting estimates-vancouver, painting contractors, lower mainland painting, lower mainland house painting, lower mainland decorative painting, lower mainland contract painter, local painting contractors, interior painting services , interior painting estimates, interior painters vancouver, interior house painters, interior exterior painting, house painting estimate, house painting contractors, free painting estimates, exterior residential painting, exterior painting company, exterior home painting, coquitlam painter, contract painters, commercial painting contractor, burnaby painters, bc professional painting, bc house painting, bc house painters, apartment painting, affordable painting, vancouver bc painter, richmond painting, painting estimates, painting drywall, painting company, painting a house, north vancouver painter, interior wall painting, interior painting contractors, interior house painting, house painter, coquitlam painting, coquitlam painters, stucco painting, port moody painting, painting contractor, interior painting vancouver, house painters, burnaby painting, vancouver painting company, vancouver house painting, exterior painting, west vancouver painting, painting service, north vancouver painting, lower mainland painting, british columbia painter, house painting, bc painters, vancouver bc painters, vancouver painter, bc painting, interior painting, painting walls, painting jobs, paints, vancouver bc painting, vancouver painters, painting services, vancouver painting, painters, painter, painting "> 

I suggest you do something similar with keywords; your web guy can do it in minutes. Or Ping me and I will show you how.

Good Luck


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks good, just keep adding to it.


----------

